# Journal for 07'



## Luke95 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hello.  It's been a while since I've had a formal log.  I figured I should start one  

I'm a Bio Enginerding student in Detroit. 
I'm 5'10" 180ish.  
I love pulling.  
I hate pressing.  (mostly because of the mental stress of being 'under' the weight)

My workouts are pretty much full (upper) body lately.  I squeek into the gym between classes.

My diet is a free for all during this season.  It's so freaki'n cold outside right now.  My glasses froze "solid" on the way to class yesterday.  I eat ANYthing I can afford to keep from getting sick.

My supplements range from a B complex and my minerals to my Seroquel   

My goal?  My SOLE purpose in the gym is the stress outlet.  Everything else will fall into place.

I am hoping for comments and advice


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 6, 2007)

Here are a couple recent workouts.

1-31

I???ll put up my workout from today. Mine have been mostly exercises that I can exert some real force on lately. I usually superset with something light and controlled to failure though.

Hammer Curls
65 x 6
75 x 6
80 x 4

Straight bar pressdown
200 x 6--à 150 x 12
200 x 7--à 150 x 13
200 x 6--à 150 x 9

(EZ bar cable curl) à bent side laterals
(200 x 4-à 130 x 12) à 20???s x 9
(200 x 4-à 140 x 11) à 20???s x 9
(200 x 4-à 150 x 8) à 20???s x 11

EZ bar pull over
135 x 5
155 x 5
165 x 3 + F (couldn???t quite get it done)

DB Rows
R 100 x 9
L 100 x 9
R 115 x 5
L 115 x 5
(4 minute rest)
R 125 x 6
(4 minute rest)
L 125 x 6
I start losing my grip on these. My back wants to keep pullin??? though.

Stiff arm pull downs
150 x 12 x 3


2-2
Hammer Curl
75 x 6
80 x 6

Straight bar Pressdowns ---> Side lateral raises
{200 x 12 ----> 35 x 6} x 2

DeadLift
225 x 4
315 x 4
405 x 2
430 x 2

Single arm DB row
90 x 6
125 x 5 x 2

Single arm DB flat press
70 x 5
80 x 5
85 x 4 x 2 

Super Wide grip lat rows (least arm involvement as possible)
150 x 12 x 3 (SLOW for a good stretch)

Weighted crunch
200 x 25 x 4


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 7, 2007)

Good to see you back here.  You certainly have developed alot since you were last a regular poster here.

Bio-Engineering Eh?  What are you looking at for a career?


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 7, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Bio-Engineering Eh?  What are you looking at for a career?




Hey ID!  I haven't posted on here 'regularly' in a LONG time  

I'm transitioning into a Tissue enginerd'ing program.  I want to grow organs and understand disease (mostly autoimmune disorders). 

I also have a  huge interest in cancer research.  My senior project will be along those lines. 


2-7

Overhead BB press (from the floor, so this includes racking it)
135 x 8
155 x 8
175 x 3
185 x 2
I throw a lot of lower body into these.  They are by no means isolated

Straight bar press down ----> lateral raises
200 x 8-----> 30 x 8
(200 x 6 + 150 x 9)----> 25 x 9
(200 x 7 + 150 x 10)----> 25 x 8
(200 x 5 + 150 x 7)----> 20 x 13 + F
You'll see that I do lot's of pressdowns.  THis is mostly because I like them.  I like them because I feel I have a great level of control in the movement.  I feel I can isolate certain parts of my tricep contraction.  

I hope someday to have the classic tricep 'step'.  



EZ bar Pullovers
135 x 5 x 5

Incline press BB(SLOW 4 second negatives, explosive open palmed positive)
135 x 5
145 x 5


----------



## fufu (Feb 7, 2007)

Workouts look good.

Why no lower body? (besides the deadlifts and push press)


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> Workouts look good.
> 
> Why no lower body? (besides the deadlifts and push press)





I just haven't been feeling the legs much lately.  I'll get back into them when the weather warms up a bit.  Around that time, I drop most of the upper body.

I've been enjoying having one semi-full body routine lately.  I can gage how I feel and have a better sense of what heals how fast and what responds to what.

When running weather is back, I"ll be pretty much doing semi full lower body/back.



BTW, my BB idols

Bill






Larry





Zane





Kevin Richardson
Naturally Intense .com




And Greg Plitt


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 7, 2007)

Ah I thought you were into Mechanical Engineering or something along that line.


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 7, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Ah I thought you were into Mechanical Engineering or something along that line.





I was mechanical.  I switched 2 years ago to Chemical with the Bio option.

I worked as a Mechanical Enginerd for 2 years for ZF Sachs Automotive.  (Suspension and Vehicle Dynamics).  

I don't think Mechanical is a good place for me to work for money.  It's a great hobby though!    Someday I'll have 5 or 6 Porsches  


I dig this Targa.  I'm window shopping


----------



## Tom_B (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey great to see ya around again!
Any particular reason why you do more leg work during warmer months?
Bio-Engineering huh? Sounds pretty neat. How many more years you got?

Hope you're having a good one!


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 8, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Hey great to see ya around again!
> Any particular reason why you do more leg work during warmer months?
> Bio-Engineering huh? Sounds pretty neat. How many more years you got?
> 
> Hope you're having a good one!



I've got about a year left.

My body just hasn't been asking for any legs lately.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2007)

Brother Luke, welcome back my Friend!!! w/o's are lookin STRONG!!!

Love Zane, he was/is still one of the BEST physiques I have ever seen!!!
What about Reeves???
And you know my Fav..............


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 8, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Brother Luke, welcome back my Friend!!! w/o's are lookin STRONG!!!
> 
> Love Zane, he was/is still one of the BEST physiques I have ever seen!!!
> What about Reeves???
> And you know my Fav..............



Brutha' A!   

Reeves was 'ok'


----------



## sara (Feb 9, 2007)

LUCKY LUKE!!!! 
Long time no see!!


----------



## sara (Feb 9, 2007)

We started a new journal here same day ..


----------



## Spud (Feb 9, 2007)

What school do you go to? I'm doing bioengineering aswell, but up in Toronto.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey man...

Welcome back .... It IS cold here!!!


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 9, 2007)

sara said:


> We started a new journal here same day ..



Hey!   


weird......


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 9, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Hey man...
> 
> Welcome back .... It IS cold here!!!



Hey yea it is!  My face hurts on campus....




Spud said:


> What school do you go to? I'm doing bioengineering aswell, but up in Toronto.



I'm at Wayne State


----------



## Spud (Feb 9, 2007)

At Toronto, bioengineering is an optional minor that most engineering students can take. Is it the same way at Wayne State? I want to find a place that offers a full out, jump right into it Bioengineering program. That would probably mean their grad school is pretty good for it.


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 9, 2007)

Spud said:


> At Toronto, bioengineering is an optional minor that most engineering students can take. Is it the same way at Wayne State? I want to find a place that offers a full out, jump right into it Bioengineering program. That would probably mean their grad school is pretty good for it.



Check out University of Illinois @ Chicago.  They have a full out BIo program that has five paths.  I am interested in a Tissue engineering program they have for a grad application.


----------



## Spud (Feb 9, 2007)

The graduate program in Bioengineering looks VERY interesting. I have 1 or 2 more years till I graduate. Hopefully 2, as it would mean I have a 16 month co-op job.


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 10, 2007)

Just a short one.

Squat ATG (shoulder width)
225 x 5 x 5

SLDL
225 x 5 x 5

DB Row
125 x 5 x 5


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hammer Curls
55 x 5
65 x 5
70 x 5


Straight bar press down ----> lateral raises
200 x 8-----> 30 x 8
(200 x 6 + 150 x 9)----> 25 x 9
(200 x 7 + 150 x 10)----> 25 x 8
(200 x 5 + 150 x 7)----> 20 x 13 + F

Cable Curl---> brachioradialus curl
200x 4---->55 x 5
200x 4---->55 x 4
200x 4 + 150 x 10---->45 x 10

EZ Bar pull overs
135 x 5
155 x 5 x 2


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2007)

Solid last 2 w/o's Brother Luke!!!


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey Luke, good to see you around again.
Very nice progress, moving some nice weight now


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks dudes!


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 19, 2007)

Nothing too incredible

Straight bar curl---->zootman db
{125 x 6----->30's x 12} x 3

Overhead BB press---> db laterals
{135 x 10----->30 x 6} x 3

cable straight bar pressdown
200 x 6 x 3

My tri's are startin' to pop.


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 20, 2007)

Front squat---->overhead press---> front squat ----> overheadpress

135 x 8----> x 5-----> x 6 -----> x 8

125 x 10----> x 6-----> x 4------> x 3

One arm BB row (yea, a bb.)
135 x 6 x 2
140 x 3 x 2 (SLOW)

DB pull over (5 seconds each way)
95 x 5 x 5


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 21, 2007)

Here are a couple quick dodgey photos.

I'm on this new medication.  (about to switch actually)  It's been messing with my metabolism.  I can tell I have a lower free level of glucocorticoids......  strength went up a bit.

I didn't realize how much my back really did grow!  That's cool.

I'll keep eating at this pace for another month or two.  Then I'll dial it back, bring in more leg and lower back stuff.... and some mild cardio.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2007)

Damn, your strength has really gone up buddy!!! Pics are looking great...can you post some from like when you first joined along with these? It'd be cool to see the progress.


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 21, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> Damn, your strength has really gone up buddy!!! Pics are looking great...can you post some from like when you first joined along with these? It'd be cool to see the progress.



Thanks man   It's about time.   

I'll see if I still have any...


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2007)

Luke95 said:


> Thanks man   It's about time.
> 
> I'll see if I still have any...



Sorry dude, between classes and work all my extra time's been going to try and keep my sanity  I'm definately glad your back here though bro!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2007)

Lookin HUGE, Good Stuff Brother Luke!!!


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 21, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> Sorry dude, between classes and work all my extra time's been going to try and keep my sanity  I'm definately glad your back here though bro!!!



Understandable  


I found a bunch of older ones.   lmao  I look pretty lean in a couple.  I seem to have grown pretty damn proportionately.

I think this was right about when I started getting into nutrition.











I ran alot but never get very lean.

This was about as lean as I got a couple months later.






A couple comparisons.

2 years ago?!?!





vs.


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 21, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Lookin HUGE, Good Stuff Brother Luke!!!



Hey buddy! 

I don't recognize that many people on this forum anymore


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2007)

Major improvements!!! And the sad thing is you looked great a few years ago, I'm just trying to achieve where you began!!!


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 21, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> Major improvements!!! And the sad thing is you looked great a few years ago, I'm just trying to achieve where you began!!!



Whatever dude.  I've seen your lifts.  


I have a LONG way to go in the arm department.  I'm guessing like ten years before I'm happy with them.


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hamer DB curls
55 x 5
75 x 5
85 x 4
90 x 2

Cable Pressdowns ---> DB overhead press (alternating)
200 x 7----> 55 x 6
200 x 7----> 55 x 6
200 x 7----> 55 x 6

DB stiff leg's
125's x 5 x 5

Weighted crunches
200 x 20 x 4


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2007)

Luke95 said:


> Whatever dude.  I've seen your lifts.
> 
> 
> I have a LONG way to go in the arm department.  I'm guessing like ten years before I'm happy with them.



I have NEVER come close to a 90lbs Hammer curl LOL!!!! Your doing awesome buddy. I decided to back off the "heavy" for a bit and focus on really building what I want to build (as you've done!) Your doing a great job my friend.


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 25, 2007)

went out and spent some time with freinds.  It's been a while since I've been able too....


----------



## DOMS (Feb 25, 2007)

You're looking damn good in those pics, Luke.

You're an inspiration.  And I don't mean that in some corny, meaningless, way.


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You're looking damn good in those pics, Luke.



I wish I could take the credit.  Most of it is due to a medication I started a couple months ago I think.   It makes most people gain weight.  I kind've took advantage of that.

Ironically, I don't like this med.   And I'm trying to ween off of it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice picture!


----------



## Luke95 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hammer curls
55 x 5
75 x 5
90 x 5 x 2

Cable Press downs 
200 x 10 x 1

1 arm DB press
85 x 5 x 2
90 x 4

EZ bar pull over
135 x 5 x 5

weighted crunches
200 x 15 x 3


----------



## Luke95 (Mar 5, 2007)

DB pullovers
125 x 5 x 5

DB Row
100 x 5
125 x 5 x 5

Wide Bar Cable press downs
200 x 10 x 5
I'm getting real strong with these.

One arm DB FLat press
60 x 5 
80 x 5
90 x 5 x 2


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey Luke! Just to let you know I've been lurking 

Your seriously looking great! You've added some decent size .. if you don't mind me asking what 'drug' is it that's helped you gain this weight?

PS your Rows are looking Mighty strong!! (not that anything else isn't either .. 90lbs hammer curls?! )


----------



## Luke95 (Mar 6, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Hey Luke! Just to let you know I've been lurking
> 
> Your seriously looking great! You've added some decent size .. if you don't mind me asking what 'drug' is it that's helped you gain this weight?
> 
> PS your Rows are looking Mighty strong!! (not that anything else isn't either .. 90lbs hammer curls?! )



Hey Tom  

An atypical Anit psychotic called Seroquel.  I was diagnosed around christmas with Affect Schitzophrenia.

They are changing their minds now though.  I have to go for some neurological tests.


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 6, 2007)

Guh .. I'm sorry to hear your going through that Luke .. my best wishes are with ya man. Here's hoping your tests go well ..

But hey at least your looking at the bright side of things (the weight gain) ! I can't wait to see what kind of numbers you'll be lifting with your legs!


----------



## Luke95 (Mar 6, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> But hey at least your looking at the bright side of things (the weight gain) ! I can't wait to see what kind of numbers you'll be lifting with your legs!





I did some 405# DL's today and they went rather easily.


----------



## Luke95 (Mar 7, 2007)

DB Rows

125 x 10 x 2  LMAO   
Then I tried stacking a 20#db perpendicularly over the 125 for more weight.  But the diameter of the 20# wasn't great enough so I went with the 25#
150 x 5 x 4

DB Pull overs 
125 x 5 x 5


----------



## Tom_B (Mar 7, 2007)

405lbs Deadlift and they were Easy?! How much heavier do you think you could have went?


----------



## Luke95 (Mar 7, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> 405lbs Deadlift and they were Easy?!



Not that much.  I seem to hit a wall all at once when it comes to strength.


----------



## Luke95 (Mar 8, 2007)

DB Row
135 x 10 x 4

Seat CG Row
360 x 2 x 4


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 8, 2007)

Damn Luke.  Just got caught up with your journal.   I've been so busy lately, I hardly have time to update my journal, let alone read others.

You look great, and your weights used are awesome!


----------



## Luke95 (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you JD!  I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Luke95 (Mar 8, 2007)

i hate the way these boards make me feel.  I'm out.  Take care everybody.  Maybe I'll see some of you guys in a year or so.


Here's my photo book mark for this year.











































And I leave you on that note.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2007)

You will be missed Brother Luke, GOD speed you my Friend!!!


----------



## TPTrash (Apr 18, 2007)

I hope you come back when you feel stressed!


----------

